# Gotthard Sänger Tot



## Breoal (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.20min.ch/people/schweiz/story/13042578

Mehr kann man dazu leider nicht sagen.
Hoffe die Ära der guten schweizer Rockband geht nicht zu Ende.... 

R.I.P Steve Lee


----------



## Alcasim (6. Oktober 2010)

Denke nicht, dass Gotthard ohne den Frontsänger nochmals wirklichen Erfolg haben wird..

Ist echt schade, rest in peace!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cg4MTBCIW8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

So schnell kanns gehen...

R.I.P.

der singt jetzt irgendwo zusammen mit Cliff Burton....


----------



## Asayur (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir mal zusammenfassen ist dies das Horrorjahr für Musiker, heuer sind schon 3 gute Musikgrößen von uns gegangen, 

R.I.P


----------

